# Wer wird Nachfolger von "Wetten Dass.." von Thomas Gottschalk



## Hotcharlie (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,

Hier mal ne Frage an alle Quoten-Supporter der Sendung "Wetten dass..."

Der Thomas Gottschalk hört ja auf...Wer wird nun also Nachfolger ?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Juni 2011)

Alexander Duszat (Elton)

hat seine füsse über den kinderkanal schon beim ZDF drin und ist echt eine alternative:thumbup:​


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2011)

Sage mal die Michelle Hunziker macht weiter


----------



## lisaplenske (19 Juni 2011)

Stefan Raab oder Markus Lanz


----------



## lisaplenske (19 Juni 2011)

Hotcharlie schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
> 
> Hier mal ne Frage an alle Quoten-Supporter der Sendung "Wetten dass..."
> 
> Der Thomas Gottschalk hört ja auf...Wer wird nun also Nachfolger ?



Was gewinnt denn derjenige, welcher Recht behält ???


----------



## Buterfly (19 Juni 2011)

Einen romantischen Abend mit Charlie


----------



## lisaplenske (19 Juni 2011)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Einen romantischen Abend mit Charlie



Och nee


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2011)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Einen romantischen Abend mit Charlie



Dann hoffe ich mal das ich kein Recht habe


----------



## toni67 (19 Juni 2011)

Hotcharlie schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
> 
> Hier mal ne Frage an alle Quoten-Supporter der Sendung "Wetten dass..."
> 
> Der Thomas Gottschalk hört ja auf...Wer wird nun also Nachfolger ?


STEFAN RAAB und MICHELLE HUNZIKER...auf jeden fall MUSS Michelle dabei sein...


----------



## congo64 (19 Juni 2011)

Michelle sollte auf alle Fälle weitermachen....somit entfällt ein weiblicher Nachfolger ( Babsi zB.)

könnte mir Oliver Geißen vorstellen - denke aber eher, das es in Richtung Pilawa gehen könnte


Bitte NICHT :

Elton
Silbereisen
Kerner
Mross

was ich mir durchaus noch vorstellen könnte, wäre.....Kerkeling


----------



## Quick Nick (19 Juni 2011)

Andrea Kiewel & Michelle Hunziker


----------



## Franky70 (19 Juni 2011)

Quick Nick schrieb:


> Andrea Kiewel & Michelle Hunziker


Neee...
Ich schätze beide lustige Damen einzeln, aber zusammen wäre das kaum zu ertragen...

Warum nicht Markus Lanz?
Vielleicht wird der noch mal so richtig locker.


----------



## Pruut (19 Juni 2011)

Kiwi & Elton das hätte was


----------



## Punisher (19 Juni 2011)

Um Gottes Willen bloß nicht die Kiewel


----------



## FCB_Cena (19 Juni 2011)

Angeblich sind die beiden heißesten Kandidaten ja Kerkeling und Pilawa...
Da wären mir Harald Schmidt und Silbereisen deutlich lieber! Florian ist wirklich ein klasse Kerl und wird leider immer als Volksmusikantentrottel à la Moik oder Borg in jung abgestempelt. Finde ich schade.


----------



## congo64 (19 Juni 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen bloß nicht die Kiewel



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Franky70 (19 Juni 2011)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Florian ist wirklich ein klasse Kerl und wird leider immer als Volksmusikantentrottel à la Moik oder Borg in jung abgestempelt. Finde ich schade.


Ist er das nicht?!  

Ich fände es auch nicht gut, jemanden wie Kerkeling zu nehmen.
Als Komiker meint der dann, immer ganz besonders witzig sein zu müssen und das wirkt dann schnell aufgesetzt und nervig.
Elton soll "1, 2 oder 3" weiter machen. 
Für "Wetten, dass..?" ist er schlicht ein paar Schuhnummern zu klein.
Stefan Raab ist gerade bei älteren Menschen nicht so beliebt und "Wetten, dass..?" sollen ja Alle gucken.

Ich denke, der einzige Nachfolger von Thomas Gottschalk, der Sinn macht, ist...Thomas Gottschalk (und darauf wird es irgendwann auch hinauslaufen, da bin ich sicher). 

In der Übergangszeit kann Michelle Hunziker ja mit Markus Lanz proben, wäre optisch doch auch ein hübsches Paar (besser jedenfalls als Elstner oder gar Wolfgang Lippert zu reanimieren - aber davon geht wohl auch ernstlich niemand aus).


----------



## Freibier (19 Juni 2011)

Charlie Sheen & Foxxy Love von Drawn together


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Juni 2011)

Ich wäre für die Babsi Schöneberger aber es wird wohl nicht dazu kommen.

Lassen wir uns einfach überraschen!


----------



## UTux (19 Juni 2011)

Heiner Bremer & Désirée Nick. Wäre das nicht ein nettes Duo?


----------



## pesy (20 Juni 2011)

Pruut schrieb:


> Kiwi & Elton das hätte was




mit den beiden würde die Show nach ca.45 Minuten ersatzlos gestrichen 
quasi ein Wetten dass SUPERGAU......


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Juni 2011)

da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es ein anderer/andere wird, oder nicht alles beim Alten bleibt !
nur nicht Harpe, Elton oder Kiwi ....

Schöneberger hätte das richtige Mundwerk ..... !


----------



## collins (21 Juni 2011)

Hape Kerkeling und Mirjam Weichselbraun 

Das wäre doch ein nettes Duo :WOW:


----------



## Palmina6 (21 Juni 2011)

Jauch oder Kerkeling hätten das Zeug dazu. Pilawa, Lanz und Kerner sind nichtmal 2. Wahl.
Raab, Elton usw. sind zwar nicht schlecht, aber nicht für diese Sendung mit Weltstars geeignet.


----------



## texassummer (20 Okt. 2012)

jetzt machts der lanz und die Hunziker wäre auch noch wünschenswert


----------

